# Winners Choice or Vapor Trail?



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Just wondering what you guys take is on choice of string - Winners Choice or Vapor Trail? Pro's vs Con's.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

I've got a set of Winner's Choice on my hunting bow. They are pretty good stuff. Superb compared to most factory strings. I don't know if they've changed things recently, but I think the end servings could be done with a little more care, but overall they are very good.

I have no experience with Vapor Trail. I have used Prostring and they are comparable to WC's.

One you might look into is Bucknasty strings. He's a guy right bere on AT. A PM will get you through to him. I put a set of his on my target bow just on a whim. I like trying stuff first hand instead of asking others. So, from experience I can say his strings are every bit as good as WC's, but at nearly half the cost.. I'm very impressed with them and will placing another order for my new bow within a month---as soon as I get the bow and figure out which colors I want.

A search of "Bucknasty" will inundate you with information.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

both are excellent products. I personally use winners choice.


----------



## RnRLobsta (Dec 23, 2004)

Check out bucknasty


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

I prefer Winner Choice without question. I can set my target bow up at the beggining of the year with a fresh set get it shot in with about 100 shots and not have to tune that bow for the most part the rest of the year and I'm talking a lot of shooting. You will pay $20 or $30 more for them but it's worth it. I pesonally have found a huge diff in the durability. But I would reccomend Vapor trail for a mid range string & cable system, about the way there priced. Just one mans experience


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi, I would try the ProStrings as well. The same quality and you can pick your colors at no extra cost.


----------



## Perazzi MX-8 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Only Vapor Trails for me!*

I have no experience with Winners Choice, so I cannot give you a comparison, but the quality of the Vapor Trail product, (I have had several sets) along with the service from Jarrod and Steve have been so good that I have no reason to try anything else. V-T's service and turn around time is second to none, and cheaper than comparable alternatives. Call Jarrod and Steve at 1-800-310-8110 and order a set in custom colors, you too will be impressed.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nupper said:


> I prefer Winner Choice without question. I can set my target bow up at the beggining of the year with a fresh set get it shot in with about 100 shots and not have to tune that bow for the most part the rest of the year and I'm talking a lot of shooting. You will pay $20 or $30 more for them but it's worth it. I pesonally have found a huge diff in the durability. But I would reccomend Vapor trail for a mid range string & cable system, about the way there priced. Just one mans experience


This is true with any quality set of strings and cables. But the material also plays a big part in this as well. I can make a set of 452X strings without stretching them and after 100 shots they don't move at all either.

That being said I have shot both and Vapor Trails and WC....and all 4 bows that I had WC on stretched alot more and more often then the bows I had VT's on. I would go with Vapor Trail. I really liked their strings and shot them for about 2-3 years.

The best strings I have EVER had on a bow are Berry Strings (unfortunately they aren't making strings at the moment due to a family matter). But I have used just about everyone out there but Crackers and Bucknasty....and I am getting ready to put a set of Bucknasty strings on both of my A7's.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Winners choice....*

Untill I make my own then it will be mine, untill then Winners choice


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Well i have two sets of Winners choice strings and have not had any problem with them. And probably would still be shooting them but i have gone with Buck Nasty strings great string John makes.


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Great thread guys, thanks for the advice.


----------



## farmerd (May 31, 2005)

I have had WC, Vapor Trail, and Bucknasty strings on my setups. I use to really like WC, but they are so expensive. The X-coating is a nice touch and the fact that a peep will not move is a great bonus as well. Vapor Trail were just as nice and actually came on a bow that I purchased used so I don't know the cost in order to compare. In my opinion, Bucknasty strings are every bit as good as either of the other two and very affordable. I am getting ready to order two sets from him, one for my 3D bow and the other for my hunting bow. He gives you a price break on two or more sets. Hope this helps.


----------



## deermasher (Apr 10, 2003)

for the price i would go with vapor trail compared to winners choice. they are both very good strings thoe. i have put bucknasty on a couple of bows for friends and they look to be very well made. if you don't want to deal with the issue of string stretch make sure you get 452x. you will loose a little speed compared to 8125 but once broke in you won't have to deal with them again.


----------



## the3dnut (May 20, 2006)

I would check out h&m strings 
great strings half the price no peep problems stays put every time


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Vapor Trail is my choice , like Brown Hornet said I have had creep from WC strings and the Vapor trail have been very consistant.Good strings and service.


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

If you go with WC dont get the Xcoat as it will wear-out pretty quick if you do alot of shooting.
Iv had 2 WC strings and had problems with the Xcoat on both.


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

I've used both WC and Vapor Trails. I have two Mojos set up right now, one with WC and one with VT. Both are great strings... Having said that. I recently purchased some strings from Bucknasty for my son's Mach 11 and my Mach 11. (I use my Mach 11 for an excersize bow) These strings are holding up very well. I purchased a set for my Mojos but haven't had to put them on yet. If they shoot and hold up like the two sets I have on the Mach 11s. It's Bucknasty from here on out... you should try them. John was great to work wiht and they are priced very well.


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

*VT in my opinion*

Tons of good string out on the market these days and Winners Choice is a great string but not the only top quality product on the market anymore.

VT is a superior mix of strings that presents the littlest ammount of stretch that you can imagine. 

What I like most about VT besides a GREAT string and cable, and a great arrow rest, and now an awesome scent eliminating losenge is the superb customer service. Jared and Steve are two of the best guys in the industry and I'm proud to be a part of their organization.

These guys want what is best for us teh archer "Truly"

It is definatley worth a look at the VT strings.


----------



## Tazer15 (Feb 24, 2003)

*vaportrails or wc*

i have shot both and sold a few wc and lots of vaportrails i will tell you taht the wc do creep and the xcoat wears out or when its cold it will crack and break so my vote is vaportrails


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

VaporTrail

I've had both and did not care for the WC ..they stretched/creeped seemed like forever,I ended up throwing 'em in the trash and putting VaporTrails on the bow

no problem with the VT's..rock solid..
had a set of Bucknasty too,VERY good strings from this guy


----------



## dominator (Jan 2, 2004)

*how to order Buck Nasty strings*

How can someone order Buck Nasty strings?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

dominator said:


> How can someone order Buck Nasty strings?


Send him a PM.


----------



## Elanus axillaris (Mar 17, 2006)

You could try these strings made in Brisbane Australia. Rob does great work.

http://www.archery-forum.com/showthread.php?t=13432


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*WC and Creep*

I have had 2 sets of WC on my bow and never had one bit of creep nor peep rotation though well over 8000 arrows went through them. Personally, I have no experience with VT nor Bucknasty's strings but am looking since I just ordered a new bow.


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

WC on my Mathews SB, works well


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Vaportrail for me!*

I have no experience with WC, but I can tell you I have had excellent results from VT strings on some pretty severe set-ups. Great guys to deal with too!


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

I like my bucknasty strings made with 452X.I had WC before made with 8125 it felt really mushy.(no solid wall) I will not use anything but 452X ever again.
Plus bucknasty is about half the price of winners choice.


----------



## bradlemieux7331 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Vapor Trails*

:teeth: Another one with the VT! Brad


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

I personally use America's Best Bowstrings.
See the posting in Manufacturer announcements and press releases.
All strings and cables are made from 8125 or 452x available in all colors (standard colors are green and black) your choice.

For information call America's Best Bowstrings @ 330-231-1613


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

*bucknasty*

Save yourself a little money and buy a bucknasty. The guy does great work, same quality as the other two brands for about half the price.


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

What are that warranty on the other manufacturers? Havent used any of them yet. As far as I know WC has the best warranty on there strings than anyone. I've used WC and Stone Mountain strings which are made the same w/ same material. but they dont have a warranty as good as WC!!!


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*VaporTrail*

I highly suggest VaporTrail, they ship ultrafast, provide the best customer service in the industry, and make an awesome string and cable. Quality and dependabilty, what more can you ask for. APB


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

*warranty*

America's Best Bowstrings Have a one year warranty against peep rotation and creep.


----------



## hoytshooter330 (Sep 10, 2006)

winners choise


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

XTREME STRINGS all the way! COntact me for info!

Robert makes some great strings here in oklahoma! He has made me about 4 different sets for different bows! NO string stretch, and the peep dont rotate! They are the best I have used!

I have bought a couple strings from on here! They were not bad strings, but By far Robert makes the best as far as im concerned!

Thanks Robert, I love these strings!


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear the Berry is not making strings they are great. Boy those stings from down under are nice. Great lookng bow also!


----------

